# Seite seriös genug?



## kle-ben (5. Juni 2005)

Hi, ich weis nicht genau ob ich hier richtig bin,
denk aber hier passt es am besten rein.

Ich hab vor kurzem eine Hompage gemacht auf der
ich ursprünglich meine Cocktails präsentieren wollte.
Im moment bin ich dabei einen Cocktailpartyservice
zu gründen, und da darf es natürlich nicht an einer Internet-
präsenz fehlen. 
Und da wollt ich mal wissen ob das
Design seriös und ansprechend genug für sowas ist,
oder ob ich mich da ganz von vorne ransetzen muss?

meinePage

Gruß Benny


----------



## der_Jan (5. Juni 2005)

meinst du mydrinks.de oder .com? du hast die Endung im Link vergessen^^
 Hat sich erledigt, einmal endet man auf einer webdesginer seite. (bei .com)


----------



## kle-ben (5. Juni 2005)

Aaaahhh also ich mach einfach mal ein paar 
Leerzeichen dazwischen:

www. mydrinks. de.vu

so funktionierts nun hoffentlich


----------



## KristophS (5. Juni 2005)

Die Seite hat wohl eine deDOTvu-Endung soetwas löscht das Forensystem, da man die Erfahrung gemacht hat, dass viele sehr nervige Seiten mit dieser Endung enden..


----------



## kle-ben (5. Juni 2005)

Ah das wirds sein  
Das ist sowieso das erste was dann geändert wird!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Juni 2005)

So, nachdem wir die Diskussion über die TLD beendet haben,
kommen wir nun zum eigentlichen Topic 

Du willst also eine Cocktailseite machen?
Hier mal meine Kritikpunkte, was mich persönlich stört:

- sehr farblos. Mit Cocktails verbinde ich eine gewisse Eleganz und das auch
in der Farbwahl. Der Einsatz von modernen, pastelligen Farben würde sicherlich
der Seite besser zu gute kommen, als dieses schlichte s/w/grau. Das gleiche
gilt für den Header - ein bißchen mehr Liebe zum Detail wäre angebracht.
(Ich erinnere mich dunkel, hier in der CL mal Headergrafiken wenn nicht sogar
Webseiten zu einem Café gesehen zu haben. Dies hatte für mich die gewisse
Eleganz, die ich oben meinte.)

- Was hat Deine Seite, was andere Seiten nicht schon haben? Die Rezepte
von einem Mai Tai o.ä. kann ich mir an jeder Ecke anschauen. Wenn Du einen
Internetvertrieb bzw. Cocktailpartyservice anbieten willst, solltest Du Dich auch
mit irgendwas von der Masse abheben. Der Kunde muss ja erstmal auf Dich
aufmerksam werden, was er so nicht macht..

- der nächste Punkt ist eng mit dem o.g. verknüpft. Etwas wenig Inhalt auf
der Seite. Wozu brauchst Du als Service ein Gästebuch? Andere Dinge 
wären sicherlich weitaus wichtiger wie zum Beispiel ein Preiskonzept,
was Dein Service anbietet, Anfahrt, Impressum, Lieferbedingungen etc.

So, das waren meine wichtigsten Punkte. Wenn Dir die Kritik zu hart vorkommt:
Das hat nichts mit Dir zu tun, sondern ist nur reineweg meine persönliche Meinung
zu der Seite und zu Deinem Konzept.

Gruss Markus


----------



## kle-ben (5. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Kritik, kann das durchaus vertragen da es
ja kostruktiv ist. 

Dies ist übrigens nur eine private Seite von mir.
Ich wollte nur wissen ob man das Design für einen
Cocktailservice nehmen kann. Aber da muss ich dir
rechtgeben, dafür ist es etwas farblos.
Es ist wohl auch am besten mit einer neuen Seite
von Vorne anzufangen und nicht einfach ein altes 
Design zu übernehmen. Also Danke soweit!

Zu dem Farbproblem:
Pastellfarben hab ich noch nie verwendet muss ich
mal ein bischen ausprobieren..
Aber ich wüde trotzdem gerne mal wissen welche 
Farben assoziert ihr mit Cocktails? 
Rot ist zum Beispiel meiner Meinung nach immer
sehr aggresiv.

Übersichtlich:
Wie findet ihr ist ein Cocktailauswahl am übersichtlichsten
Spirituose: rum / wodka /...
Gattung: caipirinha / caolada / longdrink...
oder ganz einfach nach dem alphabet abc.. und so ?

Gruß Benny


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Juni 2005)

kle-ben hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu dem Farbproblem:
> [...]
> Aber ich wüde trotzdem gerne mal wissen welche
> Farben assoziert ihr mit Cocktails?


Da wirst du wahrscheinlich bei 10 Befragten 12 verschiedene Antworten bekommen  Aber ich würde da in Richtung gelb (diverse Fruchtsäfte), grün (Limetten...), orange (Orangen, Tequila Sunrise...) gehen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Juni 2005)

OK, ich dachte beim nochmaligen Lesen schon, dass es vielleicht
doch zu konstruktive Kritik war... 



			
				kle-ben hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu dem Farbproblem:
> Pastellfarben hab ich noch nie verwendet muss ich
> mal ein bischen ausprobieren..
> Aber ich wüde trotzdem gerne mal wissen welche
> Farben assoziert ihr mit Cocktails?



Also ich finde bspw. einen beige-bordeaux-Kontrast sehr elegant.
So in der Art wie  #EAD8A5 (beige) und #910505 (bordeaux),
wobei eben die helle Farbe überwiegen sollte und das Rot nur
zur Akzentuierung dient.



> Wie findet ihr ist ein Cocktailauswahl am übersichtlichsten
> Spirituose: rum / wodka /...
> Gattung: caipirinha / caolada / longdrink...
> oder ganz einfach nach dem alphabet abc.. und so ?


Hm, bin selten auf Cocktailseiten, aber Du kannst Dir doch von dort
ein paar Inspirationen holen. Auf eine alphabetische Reihenfolge würde
ich verzichten, da das dann bei zunehmender Angebotsauswahl ziemlich
unübersichtlich werden kann. Am günstigsten wäre halt beides, also 
das man sich seine Spirituosen *oder* die Gattung auswählen kann.
Weiß jetzt nicht Deinen Erfahrungsschatz von Datenbanken und sowas,
aber das dürfte damit problemlos zu realisieren sein... (ok, lassen wir
das Programmiergefasel in der Creative Lounge  ;-))

Gruss


----------



## Duddle (5. Juni 2005)

Cocktails bedeuten für mich schön gemischte Farben und Farbverläufe, von tropisch Rot-Gelb über Azurblau mit Meerassoziationen bis hin zu grellem Grün. Und das Schirmchen darf auch nicht fehlen. (Ja, ich kaufe mir Drinks häufig nur um sie mir minutenlang anzuschauen   )

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir Inspirationen von den Bacardi-Seiten holen, die haben schöne Kombinationen.

Wenn du es minimalistisch halten willst: wie wäre es mit einem mit 3 Eiswürfeln gefüllten Glas. Das schön fotografiert kann auch ein guter Orientierungspunkt für die farbliche Gestaltung sein.

Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre natürlich der in letzter Zeit sehr beliebte Vektorstil, bei dem du dann aber knallige Farben und Partyatmosphäre rüberbringen solltest.


Duddle


----------



## kle-ben (5. Juni 2005)

Also ich muss sagen die Farbauswahö beige bordeaux
sieht wirklich sehr sehr edel aus. Aller dings dachte ich
daran ein wallpaper mit verschiedenen Cocktails zu machen
und dises dann in 50x59 bilder zu schneiden und versetzt 
als Banner zu benutzen. Da wird die Umsätzung mit dem
Beige als Hintergrund etwas schwer, oder besser gesagt
vielleicht etwas unpassend.. muss ich mal ausprobieren.

Bei der Auswahl beide Möglichkeiten anzubieten ist natürlich
auch eine Option an die ich noch garnicht gedacht hab...

Danke soweit, ich werd in den nächsten paar Tagen wohl mal 
ganz viele Cocktails machen und ein wallpaper erstellen.

Vielen dank soweit, und wenn noch irgendjemand irgendwelche 
Kreativen bezüglich so einer Seite hat, dann bitte einfach posten 

Gruß Benny


----------



## Gnitze (5. Juni 2005)

Beige-bordeux? Fühl mich geehrt, das sind meine Farben...   

Aber back to Topic:
Für Cocktail würde ic heni frisches Gelb als Basis nehmen. Dann andere kräftige aber kontrastreiche Farben (grün, orange rot, helles blau, ...). Die Farben kann man vielleicht noch sinnvoll kategorisieren (violett für ganz harte Sachen, grün für fruchtig, orange für Milchbasierendes, ...)

Was noch raus müsste: Dein Zähler und evtl. die Links.
Wieviele Visits und Views du hattest siehst Du sowieso. Wieso müssen das andere sehen. Und die Links haben nur zwei Eigenschaften:
a) Deine verlinkten Kumpel fühlen sich geehrt
b) Du lädst Deine Besucher geradezu dazu ein, Deine Seite wieder zu verlassen.

OK, c) wäre dann noch ein evtl. Listing bei Google ... aber "who cares" ...

Soweit mein "Erguss"...


Gruss,
Die Gnitze


----------



## hpvw (5. Juni 2005)

Gib einfach mal bei Google "cocktail" ein. Da kannst Du Dir eine Menge Anregungen holen.
Hier gefällt mir die linke Seite (Logo, Farben).
Auf dieser Seite finde ich die "Sortierung" klasse.
Hier gefällt mir der Banner. Könnte noch etwas kräftiger sein oder z.B. Gläser mit Wasserperlen.

Bordeaux und Beige halte ich für eine Wein-Seite angebrachter, als für eine Cocktail-Seite.

Was ich mit Cocktail assoziere:
Kräftige Farben; Sonne; Wärme (Wetter) und Kälte (der Drink); Karibik; Lebenslust; Entspannung; abschalten vom Alltag; mit Freunden in der Bar sitzen; Shaker schwingende Barkeeper; lockere bis ausgelassene Atmosphäre; Bar-Gäste und -Bedienungen, die jeden Spaß mitmachen.

Bei Wein (der bei mir mit Bordeaux und Beige einhergeht), habe ich nahezu entgegengesetzte Assoziation. Um das abzugrenzen auch mal eine kurze Auflistung:
edles bis biederes/konservatives Ambiente; gut klimatisierte Räume; Zigarren; sachliche bis ernste Gespräche; elegante, (über-)höfliche, zurückhaltene Gäste und Bedienungen
(gilt natürlich nicht so extrem für den Boujoleuse-Abend (schreibt man den so, wahrscheinlich nicht)

Ist vielleicht etwas klischeebelastet, aber die Assoziationen fallen mir ein.

Wenn ich Kunde werden sollte, müsste Deine Seite die oben angesprochenen Assoziationen wecken und dabei noch seriös wirken. Ich weiß, das wird schwierig.

In drei Worten: fröhlich, frech, seriös.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## metty (6. Juni 2005)

Kann mich nur meinen ganzen Vorrednern anschließen und habe nicht viel hinzuzufügen.
Benutze auch verschiedene Farbkombinationen in verschiedenen Seiten, das bringt Abwechslung.

Und zum Punkt Seriösität: Eine .de .vu Domain ist für mich von grundauf nicht seriös (oben wurde ja auch schon erwähnt, dass diese Seiten automatisch geblockt werden, da man hier schon viele "nervende" Seiten gesehen hat..), von daher besorg dir doch eine .de Domain.

Wenn du ein Layout hast und Hilfe benötigst, kannst du dich ja einfach nochmal melden, ich bin mir sicher hier werden alle so hilfsbereit sein wie ich.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## kle-ben (6. Juni 2005)

Also ein dickes Dankeschön an alle die bis jetzt hier geposted haben!
Eure Kritik ist sehr konstruktiv, und hat mir SEHR geholfen. Danke!

Missverständnis:
Die von mir verlinkte Seite war nur aus Hobby und hatt mit der neuen Seite nichts
zu tun. Ich wollte lediglich wissen ob man das Design der Seite übernehmen könnte.

Ich werde leider erst ab nächster Woche mit der Neuen Seite anfangen da ich diese 
Woche mündliches Abi hab und langsam mal mit dem lernen anfangen will.  

Wenn ich wieder Hilfe brauche meld ich mich natürlich!

Weiterhin konstruktive Kritik sist natürlich erwünscht, ich
freu mich auf eure Ideen.

Gruß Benny


----------



## metty (6. Juni 2005)

Na dann mach jetzt erstmal dein mündliches Abi, Viel Erfolg dabei!


----------

